# The Future of Firearms?



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

This is entirely a possibility here in America...as long as we allow it to happen! I'll make a promise to the government right now...If they ever try to remove my firearms from me, they'll never find them! This video is incredibly disturbing...I never imagined that something like this could actually happen. As they say in the video...the first step is to remove one specific type of firearm, and then like dominos the rest will follow. Who knows...with our new Presdient and Democratic majority senate & house, it may very well happen? Please send this to everybody you know who owns a firearm!

http://shock.military.com/Shock/videos.do?displayContent=177117&page=5


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's an email I just got!
Arizona HB 2833....banning your ammo 
"….the Dem’s are not waiting long! “AMMUNITION ACCOUNTABILITY” is the legislation that they want to pass…to restrict ammo….note that you have two years to “dispose” of all non conforming ammo…or you are BREAKING THE LAW! 



In Arizona, the Republicans will not let this get to a vote….however…we still need to voice our opinions to all the lawmakers….and we need to get these idiots that introduced the bill (Garcia, Alvarez, Bradley, Campbell) out…and any that support them out!



Here is link to the website…that supports banning ammo…and the states that there are ammunition banns proceeding.



http://ammunitionaccountability.org/Legislation.htm



Interesting how the BLUE states of Hawaii, Illinois, New York…lead in number of restrictive ammo laws! Make sure that your dollar, weather it be flying to the airport, buying off the internet, vacation, or sending a post card….any money transaction…is representative of their liberal, anti firearms position.



Also..buy ammo, firearms, magazines.



Spread the word to all of those that support the Second Amendment, get the folks that have a rifle, shotgun and maybe a pistol (The so called “Elmer Fudd’s”) that have been neutral on the firearms issue, may have voted Democrat, are not NRA members, do not think it will effect “them”, think Assault weapons are what the MEDIA presents them to be and believe the lies of the liberal media, believe the lies of “cop killer bullets”, believe the lies of “Saturday night specials”, believe the complete lie of the so called “gun show loophole”, and a laundry list of media lies and miss-conceptions…to get off their butt....join the NRA….Write their State and local representative….stop any…ANY…restriction on our Second Amendment rights! We need to all reach out to those that can be brought to our side of this issue, each of us need to get one additional person….the holidays are a good time to bring this up…and get those that are on the fence…to side with the US constitution/Second Amendment, and firearms rights!"


----------



## Richierich (Aug 24, 2005)

*What did people expect?*

Liberals, who make decisions based only on EMOTION, are killing this country! 

Conservatives want to "teach" a man to fish! Liberals want to give the man a fish everyday of his life! Conservatives want to prosecute a child predator. Liberals want to "treat" and talk about the POS's problems with him. Conservatives: People kill people! Liberals: Guns kill people! I could go on...

Need for Fame...Consumption...Entitlements. That's not what built this country but it seems that's what drives it now.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Well put! I think people (Archers) should realize that this will have a big influence on their Hunting rights and security!


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

People I feel have no idea what is instore for gun owners.Clinton advisors and going back to the white house.People can say what they want about the NRA because of them we still own guns


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen, We are in trouble here. 
The NEW Obama appointed U.S. Attorney General has stated:
The second ammendmet does not grant gun ownership to individuals. Only a malitia.


----------



## 1finepistolero (Jan 9, 2004)

For all of the people who voted for Obama and think that nothing is going to happen, life is going to be peachy and that all who think he is going to restrict our freedoms are a bunch of tinfoil hat wearers, I say this...^**k you. It is pretty pretty scary to imagine how our country may be four years from now :angry: Sorry for that but I thought I should say that.


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, We are in trouble here.
> *The NEW Obama appointed U.S. Attorney General has stated:
> The second ammendmet does not grant gun ownership to individuals. Only a malitia.*


The US AG better reread the second ammendment. 

"Amendment II

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, *the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed*." 

As a gun owner as well as archer, this scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I honestly don't think America will lose its guns...too many gun lobbys there etc etc. It would be incredibly hard to rid the US of guns.

Somehow I doubt there are enough people that want a gun free America.

Also lets not forget that alot has changed since the consitution was made.


----------

